# jig for a straight line to an outside radius corner



## jojay (Oct 27, 2014)

I am turning an old walnut sideboard into a bathroom vanity . I want to use the original profile edge (which is very ornate)of the original wood top and then add a laminate . The outside edge for my material is 72" long.One third of the distance from both ends the front is bumped out 2". These corners are rounded ,about the size of a coffee cup radius . I have built a jig that I felt would work ,however when I get to the first inside corner and have to move the router to follow the jig I am not sure how to lead the router without digging into my material . the same applies to the other end when I want to return back to the original line . I am doing this on waist material to perfect my jig , before I attempt on the finish product . Can anyone help with maybe a video I could watch ? Is this question clear ?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jojay I copied this from your second thread and put it here with your first one otherwise it will be hard to follow. I suggest you stick with this post instead of starting new ones about the same problem.

I realized that I did not mention in my post , that the jig I built for for my vanity counter was a copy of the outside edge , stepped back the distance of the router base plate side to bit . The problem is in the corners when I want to change directions. Hope someone can enlighten me . Thanks jojay


----------



## jojay (Oct 27, 2014)

*words of wisdom thanks*

That's funny Chuck ,I do agree . Only we know what our mistakes are , and only the really bad ones stand out for others to notice . however I'm still stumped on this outside radius . I took a break and have now gone back to my issue , what I've learned is that with an added piece of waist stock and working from both directions it is easier to make a square outside corner and then free hand using the inside corner of the router base i can get a little closer to a full outside radius on my finished that joins the two planes(original post describes the front edge profile).jojay


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Your first post says that you are using the router base as your guide. Very few to no experienced router users do that. We would either use guide bushings or a bearing guided bit instead. I'm still not exactly sure what your problem is. It is possible for you to post pictures as long as they are in your hard drive. Click on the Advanced button, Browse your files and find the correct photo files , and then Upload them.

I would also suggest that you finish filling out your personal profile. Knowing what tools and experience you have could help us to help you.


----------

